# Tiger Game



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes there already out the heres one Play Golfer's Getaway | Driving Chase Games at Candystand.com | Play Free Online Games


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Did John Daily get this much flack? I know he wasn't the top golfer in the world but for crying out loud he did more harm with his antics than Tiger.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Probably not Bob I know he cops some flack and you cant miss him in the pants he wears although have you seen John lately if he turns sideway you could miss him, his dropped a heap of weight. I think he had surgery lapband or something like that. But when comparing John to Tiger you have to remember Tigers always been the golden boy of golf who my be a firey competetor on the course but could do no wrong, where as John was always the Wild thing.
So I think Tiger is coping more because he has fallen of a lot higher step then John ever did no matter what their transgressions were


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Probably not Bob I know he cops some flack and you cant miss him in the pants he wears although have you seen John lately if he turns sideway you could miss him, his dropped a heap of weight. I think he had surgery lapband or something like that. But when comparing John to Tiger you have to remember Tigers always been the golden boy of golf who my be a firey competetor on the course but could do no wrong, where as John was always the Wild thing.
> So I think Tiger is coping more because he has fallen of a lot higher step then John ever did no matter what their transgressions were


That's true; good point you make and no I have not seen Daley or Daily. I don't know how to spell his name.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

It's John Daly heres a link PICTURE SPECIAL: John Daly shows off dramatic recent weight loss | Mail Online it has a couple of pics in it.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> It's John Daly heres a link PICTURE SPECIAL: John Daly shows off dramatic recent weight loss | Mail Online it has a couple of pics in it.


Daaaammmmn that is a change, the pazely pants gave me flash backs to the sixties


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

oh yes he was just over here play and they showed him every night on the news I think it just so everyone could see what pants he was wearing that day. You too can buy a pair for like $99 I was looking on his web site and theres a link to the shop that sales them.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Now! I know your in Spring or closer to Summer how many strokes have you taken off the game with the new irons?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

It's summer here now Bob and I've probably consistantly drop 6-7 strokes in a round of 18 which I'm happy about although I havent been playing alot lately I hate it when life gets in the way of golf!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> It's summer here now Bob and I've probably consistantly drop 6-7 strokes in a round of 18 which I'm happy about although I havent been playing alot lately I hate it when life gets in the way of golf!


That is fantastic! its a good feeling when you see improvement. I hope you kept the score card? breaking 120 has got to be a milestone Don't let life get you down you have to do what's best for you and the family. you're making an honest living and going to school for your degree that is somthing to be proud of plus look at Buck he is doing the same thing and I did it too. Just make time for yourself from time to time.:thumbsup: oops I got to go to work its 6f this morning. buuuuurrrrrr!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes Bob it's not getting me down it would just be great to get more time for golf though but there are only so many hours in the day. Yes It's great to see improvement and seeing that it wasnt just one good round but I can keep doing it!!!! You can keep your 6f bugger that I wouldnt move from the heater.... Anyway enjoy your work day.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

hey you old duffers, how's it going? Surtees, glad to see it's summer somewhere, we've already had a couple mornings that were 20 below zero farenheit. In fact I have to go out and cut up a bunch of wood this morning as we heat our house and my shop with an outdoor wood boiler. 

Bob, how's things with your health? And Luke, you're going to school too? I have two more finals left and I'll be done for this semester, will be off till Jan. 11th. Leaves me almost a month to get some ice fishing in...yee haw!!! 

Well you guys take care, I'll be stopping in more often now that I'm almost done with school projects and finals. Merry Christmas.

Buck


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Did John Daily get this much flack? I know he wasn't the top golfer in the world but for crying out loud he did more harm with his antics than Tiger.


I'm not so sure I agree about that, though I suppose it's a matter of opinion. 

John's self destructive behavior is really alcoholism. Unless it winds up in a traffic accident, it can be a victimless crime to some extent, not including the alcoholic as a victim of themselves. There is plenty of help available and there have been plenty of successes in conquering alcoholism for the long term. Many alcoholics lead productive lives without beating their problem. Many overcome their addiction to lead better lives.

I think infidelity is looked upon quite differently. While alcoholism is self abuse, infidelity is pure dishonesty and a chosen road. Turning your marriage into a dishonest relationship is something a whole lot harder to overcome as far as regaining the trust of your spouse, not to mention the effect on children. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I can't recall John having any children in the mix of all his marriages, no children of his own at least... Anybody know?

Even if later news comes out contending Elin was a bad mother, unfaithful herself, or just plain a bad cook, it still wouldn't justify Tiger's actions.

As for the response of Tiger or John's endorsing companies, their teachers or their fans, I feel there are some similarities and some differences. Some of John's endorsements, including his equipment contracts, were dropped by many companies due to the poor quality of his play. Yes, you can say his play was affected by his alcoholism, no question about it, but his play was affected, so they had an excuse. Once Ely Callaway gave him a chance with so many moral clauses attached, John finally opened his eyes. He did well for a while, but finally failed that test too and they dropped him too for a while. His teacher dropped him, (Was it Harmon... can't remember), because he didn't want to waste his time with John. Maybe it was punishment, doing something for John's best interest. The point is, everyone had an excuse to isolate John because his play suffered.

Unless Tiger's loss at the PGA to Y.E. Yang is an indication of the same deterioration in his game, (and I doubt it, do you?), nobody has an excuse to say he isn't still the #1 player in the world. The fact is, nobody wants their corporate image affiliated with a skirt chaser. There's enough of that going on within the corporations anyway. They don't need it on their advertising.

People will always root for John to overcome his demons because it hits closer to home and can be talked about openly among the best families. I think Tiger will come back to play brilliant golf, married or single, and America will change the boundaries for which they respect him. He will not be looked upon as a good image for all the good he has done, not for a long time. He will no longer be remembered in the category of Jack and Arnie, great images for the game and as life examples. Instead, long after he is gone, I think he will be looked upon as a great golfer, maybe the greatest who ever lived, but one for whom there are stories attached like Tommy Bolt's excessive temper, Walter Hagen's womanizing and partying... And America will narrow the boundaries between which they judge Tiger because they want to accept him as a golfer.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Another thought crossed my mind...

Tiger is supposedly going to take a break from golf, a break of undetermined length, to work on keeping his family together and saving his marriage. Admirable thoughts...

But just to bash him a bit, could there be an ulterior motive? Could Tiger, or his "handlers" think they will prove to golf, to television and to advertisers, that without Tiger on the course, rating suffer so much that everyone will be more forgiving and overjoyed when he comes back?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Great points Dennis through the rumour mills I've heard one that said Elin told him that for now it was golf or me, so that could have something to do with it if it's ture. 

In cases like this that are very public and taken over by the media, I think that the turth is something that the media twist the way they feel so it is hard for the public to form a correct opinion on the facts that they are given, but really our opinion are only a sideline the thing that really matters is the family involve and them getting through this which ever way it falls.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Surtees said:


> Great points Dennis through the rumour mills I've heard one that said Elin told him that for now it was golf or me, so that could have something to do with it if it's ture.


No reason she couldn't deliver an ultimatum like that. Heaven knows, Tiger can afford to take a LOT of time away from the game without losing his tour card or running out of money. I guess the question really is, does Elin really think she can reconcile with Tiger and trust him again someday?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thats one question none of use can answer but can Tiger live without golf?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Up North said:


> hey you old duffers, how's it going? Surtees, glad to see it's summer somewhere, we've already had a couple mornings that were 20 below zero farenheit. In fact I have to go out and cut up a bunch of wood this morning as we heat our house and my shop with an outdoor wood boiler.
> 
> Bob, how's things with your health? And Luke, you're going to school too? I have two more finals left and I'll be done for this semester, will be off till Jan. 11th. Leaves me almost a month to get some ice fishing in...yee haw!!!
> 
> ...


Hey Buck, I'm feeling like a kid again I really didn't know how bad I was until after the proceedure. I was telling Luke how cold its been here, just 4 to 6 above and he thought that was bad, if he lived in your area he'd understand the phrase: "never stick your toungue on the pump handle." and a Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> I'm not so sure I agree about that, though I suppose it's a matter of opinion.
> 
> John's self destructive behavior is really alcoholism.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

> He also was heavy into gambling, but I suppose your right that this could be a matter of opinion.


Correct... I hadn't remembered that. Still, I think most people would say the gambling falls into the same sort of category as the booze. It's a lot more forgivable than infidelity.

I see Accenture dropped Tiger as their spokesman today. I wonder who will be next?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Geillet(spelling?) has rolled back theres to they did drop it though


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

sorry i got sent another game so i thought i'd share it Tiger Woods Wife Outrun


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Some interesting perspectives on Tiger's announcement to take an indefinite time off, from his peers. Copied from a Twitter article by Stephanie Wei, an ex LPGA player, now columnist...

For me personally, I hope Boo Weekly is right...
================================================

Like the rest of us, Tiger’s colleagues are reflecting on his leave of absence from golf — here’s a round-up of some of the more interesting comments:

THE SAD:

“Contrary to what everybody believes, the tour will go on, but he will be sorely missed, there is no doubt about it. You take probably the greatest competitor we’ve seen in the game out of the equation [and] it’s going to be a downer. It’s going to be tough for everybody.” —Chris DiMarco

THE LOOK ON THE BRIGHT SIDE:

“I think the mystique has gone. He is suddenly, and I hate to say it, more normal now. Let’s hope golf is not damaged by that. It shouldn’t be…It will have an impact on every tournament Tiger plays. There was an aura, but that has been split. It gives you more opportunity of winning these events.” —Colin Montgomerie

THE DISAPPOINTED BUT OPPORTUNISTIC:

“I’m a big fan of his, a friend of his, and I miss him. I love watching him play, like everyone else. The good news for the rest of us is it’s going to be a lot easier to win tournaments without Tiger playing. But we need him out here. What he’s done for our tour and golf over the last 13 years is unparalleled, really. Whenever he comes back, hopefully it’s smooth sailing and he’ll be better than ever.” —Mark Calcavecchia

THE ECONOMICALLY TOPICAL:

“I don’t think it’s going to help anything, that’s for sure. Especially with the recession we’re in now. It’s hard enough to find sponsors, and now without Tiger it’s going to be a challenge…I think there will be an effect. We all know that. There is an effect when he doesn’t play in a tournament, let alone taking time off. He has been golf since he turned pro. And he’s delivered on all of the expectations and more.” —Nick Price

THE THIS IS PARTIALLY OUR FAULT:

“I think it’s unfair how we have built him up over the years. Obviously on the course he’s one of a kind. No one really know what he was like off the course. He’s a tough guy to get around. He has his own little group. I know him strictly basically on the professional level, at tournaments, some of those team events. But I think it’s a little unfair how we judged him. And really, shame on us for thinking that’s all he went home to do, think about golf and practice and that was it. You know, so it’s a shock. It’s most definitely a shock to everybody to hear what’s been going on. But, you know, hopefully he gets it straight. Staying away I think is a great thing to get his family life in order. There’s no question we’re gonna miss him out here. Hopefully he gets his priorities straight and gets back soon.” —Steve Stricker

THE PISSED-OFF:

“What he did was totally wrong and he’s got no one to blame except himself. That’s up to him if he wants to get his family life in order. It’s a hard thing to come back from.” —Craig Parry

THE VOICE OF REASON:

“My advice to him last week was that he should have come out a lot earlier, told the truth, got it all out…He definitely screwed up. I think a lot of people are in shock. Everybody has to realize that Tiger Woods is a human and he was put on a pedestal of being non-human…They always say there is no one bigger in golf than the game itself. But Tiger is. I hope we get him back soon. Golf needs him.” —John Daly

THE DON’T DRAG ME INTO THIS MESS:

“I am a straight-up sort of person. I tell it like it is. Last year, at the same particular point of time, is when I had the confrontation with Phil Mickleson [the world’s No 2 ranked golfer]. I didn’t lie about it – I called the guy a prick. I never said I didn’t call him a prick. I never denied one word of what I said…I had no knowledge of what Tiger’s indiscretion was. And for Rick Reilly to turn around and say that I am a liar and there is no way I couldn’t know – and that I should be fired – that is sensational journalism at its height right there. I am an honest person. I had no knowledge of what was going on [with Tiger]. If I did, I would say I did.” —Steve Williams

THE IRRATIONALLY WORRIED:

“If he doesn’t return, it’s a scary vision. It’s a very scary vision. We’re under no illusion how prosperous we’ve been with Tiger Woods playing in our era. There are a lot of global stars on their way up. But they’re not quite ready to replace Tiger.” —Graeme McDowell

THE I WANT ANSWERS BUT I DON’T WANT TO TALK ABOUT MY OWN PRIVATE LIFE:

“The tour has got to be worried, because what’s the definition of ‘indefinite’? Does indefinite mean, ‘OK, it might be a year because a lot of issues have got to be resolved’? That’s the word you’ve got to kind of drill in on.” —Greg Norman

THE DELUSIONAL OPTIMIST:

“No doubt we’re gonna miss him. But he ain’t bigger than the game and he’d probably [be] the first one to tell you that.” —Boo Weekley

THE KINDA LAME:

“He has not said he is not coming back. And he’s by far the best player in the world. When he does come back, he will continue to be No. 1. And he will be expected to win golf tournaments immediately.” —Ian Poulter


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice one Dennis I think the game will suffer with out him. The crowds that went to the golf when he was here in Melbounre were huge close to double to what normally attend. The question is who will step up while he is away from the game and will he come back at all?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Geillet(spelling?) has rolled back theres to they did drop it though


I only know of one company as Dennis mentioned,but did Gillette just threaten to release him? okay while typing this Gillete is limiting their use of Tiger and AT&T is re-evaluating there relationship. Nike and one other is sticking with him, so far.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes they haven't dropped him just they dont require as much from him as they did.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I understand AT&T is considering whether to keep Tiger as a spokesman. If they don't, it would mean the logo on his bag would be available... First Buick dropped it for economical reasons and now, if AT&T drops him, removing their logo from his bag, a very high priced piece of advertising real estate will become available. Maybe Nike would supply him a bag if they felt they could afford to stick by him. The bag is supposedly the highest priced item a company pays to put their logo on, more than hats, shirts, gloves and anything else. From an advertising standpoint, the bag is the most visible item on tv.

A friend of mine suggested if AT&T drops Tiger, maybe he could get a good paying endorsement for condoms.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Personally I think everyone (meaning the media & players) are over analyzing this deal. Tiger is/was the best in the world...yes. But the PGA will be just fine without him as there are some really good young guns coming up the ranks. This Ricky Fowler kid is going to be sensational, he actually reminds me a little of Tiger at that age. He has that focus and ability to block things out that make a mind wander. 

Tiger messed up big time and now there reports about a Canadian Dr. that has questionable ties to him. Who knows if there's anything shady about their business relationship, but it will cast another shadow on Tiger for a bit. 

As for Tiger's sponsors, the remark that Nike made about this just being a minor blip for Tiger down the road...I'll bet that at some point he may go back and rephrase that. You don't take some with Tiger's stature then find out he's got a heirum of women on the side when he's married with two young children and make it seem like it's no big deal and everyone will forget down the road. Nike is heading right down the same path that lead to Tiger's take down, Nike thinks they are a bigger than life while Tiger thought he was bigger than the game itself and can get away with anything. I think in the end Nike is going to have to recant on their comment and stance, Tag Hauer at first stood behind Tiger and now are doing a 180 and completely reviewing everything. Accenture was out right away, Gatorade had already planned on dropping his drink line and just moved up their plans, Gillette, AT&T are in the review process.

One guy that I think is really happy about all this and doing cartwheels...Sergio Garcia. :headbang:

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Up North said:


> One guy that I think is really happy about all this and doing cartwheels...Sergio Garcia. :headbang:
> 
> Buck


Sergio didn't have any love for Tiger that's for sure. I don't see this opening the door for anyone other than my main man Phil:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Up North said:


> hey you old duffers, how's it going? Surtees, glad to see it's summer somewhere, we've already had a couple mornings that were 20 below zero farenheit. In fact I have to go out and cut up a bunch of wood this morning as we heat our house and my shop with an outdoor wood boiler.
> 
> Bob, how's things with your health? And Luke, you're going to school too? I have two more finals left and I'll be done for this semester, will be off till Jan. 11th. Leaves me almost a month to get some ice fishing in...yee haw!!!
> 
> ...


Yes Buck I'm studying to I'm doing my Bach of Engineering part time as I work full time too. What are you studying? Good luck with you last couple of finals and stay warm.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

How long would it take for Phil to became the number with Tiger out of the game how big is the gap? Phil seems the most likely as his number 2 atm.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't know what the fancy equation is to calculate it, but while Tiger was out due to his knee injury, he was still considered #1. When he was recently out because of his broken leg, he retained the #1 ranking the whole time.

If he announced that he was taking a specific time off due to his recent "transgressions"... like a year maybe, I wonder if the people who do whatever that calculation is would simply drop him from the list until he started competing again. That's what I think would be fair, that he reestablish himself again after a long absence.

But he's Tiger. Let's see how they treat him.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> How long would it take for Phil to became the number with Tiger out of the game how big is the gap? Phil seems the most likely as his number 2 atm.


Slow down there my friend Phil still has to win that slot and there are a lot of strong competitors. I just see him at front right now.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd say its the money won and the number of majors won


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

All I was saying Bob was the fact that Phil is number 2 atm his the closest to Tiger so with out going into he could win this , his playing good atm. I just said well his number 2 so his most likely to get the number one depending out how all the rankings are sorted out.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> All I was saying Bob was the fact that Phil is number 2 atm his the closest to Tiger so with out going into he could win this , his playing good atm. I just said well his number 2 so his most likely to get the number one depending out how all the rankings are sorted out.


Okay You said the same thing its this english barrier....I must understand the funny accent you have in your typing:rofl:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

oh sorry I must be so used to the yank accent, because we get so many of your shows and books/mags


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> oh sorry I must be so used to the yank accent, because we get so many of your shows and books/mags


I said TYPIMG not speaking nor is it your reading...its mine:laugh:


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Tag Heuer just released a statement saying they are backing away from Tiger Woods. And now there is a report proving that Tiger and one of his ladies (Mindy Lawton I think it said) were indeed caught in a compromising postion in a church parking lot. Pictures and an article were to be published but his people worked out a deal to keep everything under wraps in trade for a cover story in some fitness magazine. This guy is sinking further and further every day. Maybe this will knock that chip off his shoulder.

Here's the article in the Wall Street Journal.
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704238104574602293033609948.html


Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Gee that was in 2007 if it is ture image if ih ad of come out then there probably wouldnt of benn as many women but I guess there still would of been as many jokes.... You have to think all he ever did was play golf really well, it was us and the media that put him on such a high step and we put him there for his golf not his personal life. I think it's sad for his family all there personal life being spread for everyone to read. Is he stil a great golf yes are his morals a little more questionable now well yes.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Up North said:


> Tag Heuer just released a statement saying they are backing away from Tiger Woods. And now there is a report proving that Tiger and one of his ladies (Mindy Lawton I think it said) were indeed caught in a compromising postion in a church parking lot. Pictures and an article were to be published but his people worked out a deal to keep everything under wraps in trade for a cover story in some fitness magazine. This guy is sinking further and further every day. Maybe this will knock that chip off his shoulder.
> 
> Here's the article in the Wall Street Journal.
> How Tiger Woods Protected His Image - WSJ.com
> ...


Austalia has the worlds longest links course. I think Tiger got confused on the type of course he was building. He didn't realise that the if the pin has the number one, it stays on the first green.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

This was just sent to me by a guitar forum buddy who doesn't play golf... It's too good not to pass along.
==========================

Twas the night of Thanksgiving and out of the house

Tiger Woods came a flyin', chased by his spouse.

She wielded a nine iron and wasn't too merry,

Cause a bimbo's phone number was in his Blackberry.

He'd been cheatin' on Elin, and the story progressed.

Woman after woman stepped up and confessed.

He'd been cheatin' with Holly, and Jaimee, and Cori,

With Joselyn, and Kalika. The world had the story.

From the top of the Tour to the basement of blues,

Tiger's sad sordid tale was all over the news.

With hostesses, waitresses, he had lots of sex,

When not in their pants, he was sendin' them texts.

Despite all his cryin' and beggin' and pleadin',

Tiger's wife went investin' -- a new home in Sweden.

And I heard her exclaim from her white Escalade,

"If you're gettin' laid then I'm gettin' paid."

She's not pouting, in fact, she is of jolly good cheer,

Her prenup made Christmas come early this year.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Ah poor tiger his putter finally got him into a heap of trouble, and what is happening with the lad these days I haven't heard a thing.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice one Dennis that was a nice christmas poem.


----------

